# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Поиск талантов.Отрывки из ТВ-программы Минута славы

## Lampada

Два брата - акробата,  парикмахер и механик http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LwKAAbDNM

----------


## Lampada

Программист -жонглёр  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LwKAAbDNM

----------


## Lampada

Кристальная гармония  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sHwmHZYVQg

----------


## Lampada

Последний вальс  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tp7_hs1XW8

----------


## Lampada

Девочка протанцовывает под планкой  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyY2LJR6SKM

----------


## Lampada

Музыка ладонями  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAmEW8ZQbR0

----------


## Lampada

Мальчик играет на аккордеоне.  Он же и победитель конкурса. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLazAYezdiI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXsUhFSh60Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNiRMjOhO7k  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2mD-uemJ_g  Поёт Стас Пьеха  *Чистые пруды* 
Песня Давида Тухманова  
У каждого из нас на свете есть места, 
Куда приходим мы на миг уединиться, 
Где память, как строка почтового листа, 
Нам сердце исцелит, когда оно томится.  
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы, 
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды, 
Чистые пруды, веков зелёный сон, 
Мой дальний берег детства, 
Где звучит аккордеон.  
И я спешу туда, там льётся добрый свет, 
И лодки на воде как солнечные пятна, 
Отсюда мы с тобой ушли в круженье лет, 
И вот я снова здесь, и ты придёшь обратно.  
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы, 
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды, 
Чистые пруды, веков зелёный сон, 
Мой дальний берег детства, 
Где звучит аккордеон.  
Однажды ты пройдёшь бульварное кольцо, 
И в памяти твоей мы встретимся, наверно, 
И воды отразят знакомое лицо, 
И сердце исцелят и успокоят нервы.  
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы, 
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды, 
Чистые пруды, веков зелёный сон, 
Мой дальний берег детства, 
Где звучит аккордеон.  
У каждого из нас на свете есть места, 
Что нам за далью лет всё ближе, всё дороже, 
Там дышится легко, там мира чистота, 
Нас делает на миг счастливей и моложе.  
Чистые пруды, застенчивые ивы, 
Как девчонки, смолкли у воды, 
Чистые пруды, веков зелёный сон, 
Мой дальний берег детства, 
Где звучит аккордеон.

----------


## Lampada

Три сестры поют Mama mia  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbsr3P_rBoQ

----------


## Lampada

Парень поёт Summertime http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOJ7cD_ZA1o

----------

